# Mazda Study Finds 71 Percent Of People Still Want To Drive Their Cars



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://uk.motor1.com/news/224410/mazda-autonomous-research/

Autonomous tech will never fully win the hearts and minds of drivers according to this latest survey

Mazda recently commissioned a study to find out whether or not people would still want to drive even if their cars could drive themselves. The research, carried out by Ipsos Mori, revealed that a staggering 71 percent of people surveyed would still want to drive, while only 29 percent would actively welcome the arrival of autonomous vehicles.

The research - which was commissioned as part of Mazda's Drive Together campaign - polled 11,008 adults across the company's key European markets, including 1,002 people in the UK. It revealed that on average, two-thirds of those surveyed would want to keep on driving even if self-driving technology was available. Surprisingly, young people surveyed were no more welcoming of autonomous cars, with 18-24 year olds (33 percent) no more likely to welcome self-driving cars than 25-34 year olds (36 percent) or 35-44 year olds (34 percent).

The research also revealed that 70 percent of drivers surveyed in the UK hoped 'that future generations will continue to have the option to drive cars', while 62 percent of those said that they drive 'just for fun' - 81 percent of those who said it was because it 'gives them independence'. More than half said driving was about more than getting from A to B, while 39 percent feared that driving is in danger of becoming a 'forgotten pleasure'.

In the wake of the survey, Mazda said that they believe driving is a skill that people want to keep; 'it is an activity that can be fun as well as functional and many would like to see this skill retained for future generations,' they said.

Mazda said that autonomous technologies should be more of a co-pilot feature, acting as and when needed to help the driver avoid accidents on the road all while keeping a human central to the driving process.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://uk.motor1.com/news/224410/mazda-autonomous-research/
> 
> Autonomous tech will never fully win the hearts and minds of drivers according to this latest survey
> 
> ...


*Mazda Study Finds 71 Percent Of People Still Want To Drive Their Cars*

*Mazda study finds 30 percent already ready to dump legacy human driven cars for self driving cars sight unseen.*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> *Mazda Study Finds 71 Percent Of People Still Want To Drive Their Cars*
> 
> *Mazda study finds 30 percent already ready to dump legacy human driven cars for self driving cars sight unseen.*


I know it hurts - https://jalopnik.com/mazda-study-finds-71-percent-of-people-still-want-to-dr-1821323666


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://uk.motor1.com/news/224410/mazda-autonomous-research/
> 
> Autonomous tech will never fully win the hearts and minds of drivers according to this latest survey
> 
> ...


Very good point.

Now that electric bicycles are here, why doesn't everyone own one? They do all the work for the rider, there's no effort involved, they get the rider to the destination faster. Seems like a no-brainer. So why are they still so scarce? Because people want there to be effort involved. They want the exercise, and lower cost, among other things.

Now that Segway is here, why are people still walking? Same story - because they want to.

More research needs to be done on whether people actually want self driving cars. When the Knight Rider show came out, car manufacturers soon introduced speech modules in their cars so that the car would speak to them. This functionality was soon discontinued. An excellent example of why the fact that something is technically possible does not necessarily make it a good idea.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I know it hurts - https://jalopnik.com/mazda-study-finds-71-percent-of-people-still-want-to-dr-1821323666


Percent of the population that wants murderous human sob's out from behind the wheel:

China: 93 percent
India: 81 percent
Brazil: 75 percent
Saudi Arabia/UAB : 71 percent
U.S: 52 percent

Hey, we had a good run.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/07/the...about-autonomous-vehicles-than-americans.html


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Percent of the population that wants murderous human sob's out from behind the wheel:
> 
> China: 93 percent
> India: 81 percent
> ...


Of course. All the people that have no idea or education about what corporations are all about - To make money not fight for progress. China? hahahaha.... so you admit you are a communist? Smells like sewage slime in your corner....


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Of course. All the people that have no idea or education about what corporations are all about - To make money not fight for progress. China? hahahaha.... so you admit you are a communist? Smells like sewage slime in your corner....


If the Chinese believe self driving cars will improve their lives, they first have to check with you for permission?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Percent of the population that wants murderous human sob's out from behind the wheel:
> 
> India: 81 percent


Doesn't look like they are going to get their "wish" in the near term:

*India says no to driverless cars to protect jobs*
_25 July 2017_

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40716296

India is resisting the push towards driverless cars in order to protect jobs, its transport minister has said.

Nitin Gadkari said the government would "not allow any technology that takes away jobs".
. . .

India's road system and sometimes chaotic traffic makes it a difficult place to develop the technology.

The Hindustan Times reports Mr Gadkari as saying: "We won't allow driverless cars in India. I am very clear on this.
. . .

Inderpreet Kaur, an analyst at research firm Ovum said: "The ministry has cited job losses as a reason behind banning autonomous cars in India, a bigger challenge would be to have ready infrastructure for these self-driving cars."
. . .​
Damn Commies!

Anyhow, when Waymo, Cruise, Uber, or Tesla can complete 2 Million miles of Level 4 in THIS environment, maybe I will begin to be impressed.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Doesn't look like they are going to get their "wish" in the near term:
> 
> *India says no to driverless cars to protect jobs*
> _25 July 2017_
> ...



The IIT teams are now gearing up to compete for the Rise Prize by Mahindra, which gives a chance to two teams to win a prize money of $1 mn for two projects, the Solar Challenge and the Driverless Car Challenge. The participating teams includes teams from IIT Kharagpur, IIT Kanpur and IIT Bombay, among many others.


The team at IIT Kharagpur is currently testing the autonomous vehicles that they have built from ground up within their campus. IIT Kanpur has plans similar to its Kharagpur counterpart. After their respective universities, the cars will be then tested on Indian roads.


The Mahindra Group's Driverless Car Challenge has a total of 31 shortlisted teams that have to build a driverless car that will work not only work on civilised Western roads, but also work smoothly in tricky Indian traffic scenarios.


IIT Bombay and Kharagpur are also individually testing their technology on Mahindra's electric car, Mahindra E2O. They plan to turn the car into a driverless car as part of the Mahindra RISE Prize Driverless Car Challenge.
Nitin Gadkari will be canned by mid year.

https://www.indianweb2.com/2017/03/14/india-building-self-driving-cars-equipped-indian-roads/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> The IIT teams are now gearing up to compete for the Rise Prize by Mahindra, which gives a chance to two teams to win a prize money of $1 mn for two projects, the Solar Challenge and the Driverless Car Challenge. The participating teams includes teams from IIT Kharagpur, IIT Kanpur and IIT Bombay, among many others.
> 
> 
> The team at IIT Kharagpur is currently testing the autonomous vehicles that they have built from ground up within their campus. IIT Kanpur has plans similar to its Kharagpur counterpart. After their respective universities, the cars will be then tested on Indian roads.
> ...


Finally they will have toilets thanks to self driving cars developers.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Finally they will have toilets thanks to self driving cars developers.


A decentralized ledger system will allow a 12 yr kid living in a hut in Chhattisgarh to buy a 25 dollar cell phone and become a bank to thousands of his neighbors. That's how the toilets get built.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> A decentralized ledger system will allow a 12 yr kid living in a hut in Chhattisgarh to buy a 25 dollar cell phone and become a bank to thousands of his neighbors. That's how the toilets get built.


Will the Bank of Vihaan be covered by the DICGC? What happens if Vihaan loses his cell phone?










*An estimated $30 billion in Bitcoins may be lost forever*

By Jon Martindale - Posted on November 27, 2017 9:55 am

https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/30-billion-lost-bitcoin/

Though there may be hundreds of millions of dollars worth of gold bullion scattered around the world's oceans in undiscovered shipwrecks, much more digital coinage may have been lost in the past decade alone. Of the 16.4 million Bitcoins said to be in circulation in the middle of 2017, close to 3.8 million may have been lost. That works out to more than $30 billion.

One of the best features of Bitcoin is its ability to be stored offline on local hardware - so called, "cold storage." Having a cryptocurrency "wallet" on a hard drive or flash drive means it is protected from being stolen online, but if you lose access to that device, those coins are also lost forever. That's where the majority of the estimated lost horde of cryptocurrency has gone, with many early miners and investors misplacing the currency before it was ever worth anything.

As it stands, there are said to be some 5 million Bitcoins that are out of circulation (not actively being traded). According to estimations made by Chainalysis, via Fortune, as many as half of those may have gone missing, been lost, or misplaced over the near-nine years that Bitcoin has been active. That works out to around 2.5 million Bitcoins, or just over $20 billion at the time of writing.
. . .


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> India is resisting the push towards driverless cars in order to protect jobs, its transport minister has said.


Those countries have a low car ownership anyway, so if you do a poll about self driving cars, they will either be excited, because for them sitting in a car is like touching God's shiny feet, or show ignorance about what transportation, car business and corporations are.



WeirdBob said:


> Will the Bank of Vihaan be covered by the DICGC?


He doesn't know what he is talking about anyway. Just derailing the topic.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Of course. All the people that have no idea or education about what corporations are all about - To make money not fight for progress. China? hahahaha.... so you admit you are a communist? Smells like sewage slime in your corner....


Jockey: "many of these people don't even have toilets. Why should we care about what people think that don't even have toilets?"



jocker12 said:


> Those countries have a low car ownership anyway, so if you do a poll about self driving cars, they will either be excited, because for them sitting in a car is like touching God's shiny feet, or show ignorance about what transportation, car business and corporations are.


"Who cares about what non-toilet people think?"



jocker12 said:


> Those countries have a low car ownership anyway, so if you do a poll about self driving cars, they will either be excited, because for them sitting in a car is like touching God's shiny feet, or show ignorance about what transportation, car business and corporations are.
> 
> He doesn't know what he is talking about anyway. Just derailing the topic.


At some point you'd think the vaunted "UP community" would wake the hell up and stop allowing themselves to become roadkill. But you'd be wrong.

http://1.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/57/44/96184a48d92cee48f41150313971f949.gif


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes so basically the first 3rd of the iq bell curve wants sdcs. Not surprising.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Yes so basically the first 3rd of the iq bell curve wants sdcs. Not surprising.


Tomato paying for shit:
http://ak9.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/15648019/thumb/2.jpg

Vaunted "UP community" paying for shit:
https://assets.nerdwallet.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/postdated-check-570x225.jpg

You don't want to be behind the vaunted "UP community" that I can tell you.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Yes so basically the first 3rd of the iq bell curve wants sdcs. Not surprising


It is worse than that. And, in addition to it, there is also a level of projected poverty making those individuals willing to value the self driving cars developers promise - cheap transportation. If you know you wont be able to afford having a car, of course you'll start imagining how robots are going to be your friends. In reality, it's exactly the opposite.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> It is worse than that. And, in addition to it, there is also a level of projected poverty making those individuals willing to value the self driving cars developers promise - cheap transportation. If you know you wont be able to afford having a car, of course you'll start imagining how robots are going to be your friends. In reality, it's exactly the opposite.


But they can afford a car if it's shared between 20 people, i.e. self driving taxi. Jockey: "they don't have toilets, damnit! They need to worry about toilets, self driving cars are not a priority."


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> But they can afford a car if it's shared between 20 people, i.e. self driving taxi. Jockey: "they don't have toilets, damnit! They need to worry about toilets, self driving cars are not a priority."


For them that self driving unattended box will be the perfect toilet. Problem solved.

Edit - I hope you realize what 6 out of 10 people in India defecate in the open, right? 720 million individuals defecate in the open *every day*.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> For them that self driving unattended box will be the perfect toilet. Problem solved.
> 
> Edit - I hope you realize what 6 out of 10 people in India defecate in the open, right? 720 million individuals defecate in the open *every day*.


So do these guys on their two week hiking trip. OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> View attachment 186052
> 
> So do these guys on their two week hiking trip. OH THE HUMANITY!


I am not sure you understand the scale of it.

If they defecate twice a day, that is 1,44 billion poo's every day, in the open with no sewage or immediate cleaning capabilities. As a sewage enthusiast you probably don't care, but for them, any box, autonomous or not, it will be the perfect opportunity.

This is a big problem




start at 17.38


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I am not sure you understand the scale of it.
> 
> If they defecate twice a day, that is 1,44 billion poo's every day, in the open with no sewage or immediate cleaning capabilities. As a sewage enthusiast you probably don't care, but for them, any box, autonomous or not, it will be the perfect opportunity.
> 
> This is a big problem


How long has humanity had flush toilets? A little over a hundred years. Does everyone that lived before that get a rebate?

The flush toilet was invented in 1596 but didn't become widespread until 1851. Before that, the "toilet" was a motley collection of communal outhouses, chamber pots and holes in the ground.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/turrets-toilets-partial-history-throne-room-180951788/

So toilet technology - good. Self driving car technology - bad. Can you please make a list for us. Thanks.



jocker12 said:


> I am not sure you understand the scale of it.
> 
> If they defecate twice a day, that is 1,44 billion poo's every day, in the open with no sewage or immediate cleaning capabilities. As a sewage enthusiast you probably don't care, but for them, any box, autonomous or not, it will be the perfect opportunity.
> 
> ...


There are:
19 billion chickens
1.4 billion cows
1 billion sheep
1 billion pigs

I'm not sure you understand the scale of it. I mean that's a lot of shit.



jocker12 said:


> I am not sure you understand the scale of it.
> 
> If they defecate twice a day, that is 1,44 billion poo's every day, in the open with no sewage or immediate cleaning capabilities. As a sewage enthusiast you probably don't care, but for them, any box, autonomous or not, it will be the perfect opportunity.
> 
> ...


*A Shitty Little War - Peru Fights Spain Over Animal Turds*

*http://militaryhistorynow.com/2012/07/10/a-shitty-little-war-peru-fights-spain-over-animal-turds/*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> How long has humanity had flush toilets? A little over a hundred years. Does everyone that lived before that get a rebate?
> 
> The flush toilet was invented in 1596 but didn't become widespread until 1851. Before that, the "toilet" was a motley collection of communal outhouses, chamber pots and holes in the ground.
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/turrets-toilets-partial-history-throne-room-180951788/
> ...


Do you remember posting this graph? - https://i.pinimg.com/originals/15/b7/be/15b7be97ecf11cbc1fef555133a40642.gif








That world population growth was significantly improved the same time the living standard improved. And that includes *SANITATION* as decisive factor of it (and not technology as you wanted to imply).

Regarding your comparison of chicken, cows, sheep and pigs with humans. Again, you are *highly incompetent on a scary level*. First, do you have a source for your numbers? Second, you have *no knowledge about how biology works*, why scavengers could eat corpses and humans can't, bats live with rabies while humans can't, or rats enjoy slimy sewage () while humans don't. It is called the *immune system*, and is different from animals (between species) to humans.

"However, it is also clear from studies in a range of species that the mechanisms involved in expression of mucosal immunity *differ quite dramatically* between groups. Thus, although IgM is still used by fish, it has been largely replaced by IgX, IgY and IgA in other groups of vertebrates. *Similar modifications to the function of the mucosal immune system continue to be made in birds and mammals, including humans and their domesticated species.* Striking examples include the use of IgG1 at mucosal surfaces by ruminants and, particularly, the role of aggregates of lymphoid tissues for differentiation and expansion of repertoire by B-lymphocytes. These differences have presumably accumulated because of the ongoing host-parasite 'arms race', providing continuous pressure to evolve novel mechanisms for mucosal protection as pathogens evolve to evade the existing mechanism. This paradigm suggests that the mechanisms for expression and control of mucosal immunity may be more divergent between species than those of other physiological systems. Since pathogen evolution may be remarkably fast, divergence of immunological function may be present even within apparently closely related groups such as the mammals."(https://www.frontiersin.org/10.3389/conf.fimmu.2011.01.00003/event_abstract)

In other words, the animals could live in their shit, because their biology permits it, but humans can't (and you know it) and your graph shows what happened when sanitation drastically changed/improved.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Do you remember posting this graph? - https://i.pinimg.com/originals/15/b7/be/15b7be97ecf11cbc1fef555133a40642.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/07/global-livestock-counts



jocker12 said:


> Do you remember posting this graph? - https://i.pinimg.com/originals/15/b7/be/15b7be97ecf11cbc1fef555133a40642.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could invent a cow toilet?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Maybe you could invent a cow toilet?


You know, stupidity is not like mathematics where a negative number times another negative number gives a positive number. If you try to defend voluntary or involuntary stupidity with more voluntary or involuntary stupidity, you get more stupidity.

Follow my finger again - "the animals could live in their shit, because their biology permits it, but humans can't".


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> You know, stupidity is not like mathematics where a negative number times another negative number gives a positive number. If you try to defend voluntary or involuntary stupidity with more voluntary or involuntary stupidity, you get more stupidity.
> 
> Follow my finger again - "the animals could live in their shit, because their biology permits it, but humans can't".


When I give you a great idea like the cow toilet, you have to act. Now someone already has a working prototype. Shit!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://uk.motor1.com/news/224410/mazda-autonomous-research/
> 
> Autonomous tech will never fully win the hearts and minds of drivers according to this latest survey
> 
> ...


My survey says 100%. Of course I didn't interview The Tomato.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

There is a difference between those who can luxuriate for two weeks of not working at a job in order to play at roughing it and those whose quotidian existence is one sysiphean outdoor hike through their own shit.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Jockey: "many of these people don't even have toilets. Why should we care about what people think that don't even have toilets?"
> 
> "Who cares about what non-toilet people think?"
> 
> ...


TP, one more time:

The "UP Community" are made up mostly of vets who have figured out the ins and outs of how to manage all of the necessary logistics of successfully driving for Uber (expenses, customer service, etc). In other words, they know:

A) how to run a business
B) how to specifically run the business of Transportation

Your constant marginalizing of these people is foolish and unwarranted.

Finally, again, (I have to repeat things to you so much), when they bring to you valid concerns and reasonable doubts that a SDC taxi business is not exactly "right around the corner" they do so from a place of experience in running a transportation business.

When you refute those arguments, you do so coming from a place of corporate PR hype that has no real world basis.

Man, you millenials just live in this fanstasy world bubble don't you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> https://uk.motor1.com/news/224410/mazda-autonomous-research/
> 
> Autonomous tech will never fully win the hearts and minds of drivers according to this latest survey
> 
> ...


Ahura Mazda says " Zoom Zoom M.F. "!



jocker12 said:


> Of course. All the people that have no idea or education about what corporations are all about - To make money not fight for progress. China? hahahaha.... so you admit you are a communist? Smells like sewage slime in your corner....


Those were not real figures !



tomatopaste said:


> *Mazda Study Finds 71 Percent Of People Still Want To Drive Their Cars*
> 
> *Mazda study finds 30 percent already ready to dump legacy human driven cars for self driving cars sight unseen.*


You Just dont get it do you?

Must be horrible to be born without a soul . . .

Just like a MACHINE or something !


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be horrible to be born without a soul . . .


Could be worse.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> TP, one more time:
> 
> The "UP Community" are made up mostly of vets who have figured out the ins and outs of how to manage all of the necessary logistics of successfully driving for Uber (expenses, customer service, etc). In other words, they know:
> 
> ...


You're starting to ramble worse than Jockey.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You're starting to ramble worse than Jockey.


Oh, and you don't ramble? LOL


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> You're starting to ramble worse than Jockey.


Thank you for the ear worm!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)




----------

